# Wijk / Buurt



## Chimel

Kan iemand mij het verschil tussen "een wijk" en "een buurt" uitleggen?

Kun je mij enkele voorbeelden geven waar beide woorden niet synoniem zijn (waar ik dus alleen maar het ene of het andere mag gebruiken)?

Alvast bedankt !


----------



## Lopes

Volgens Van Dale: buurt de; v(m) -en 1 een deel ve wijk: een nette ~ 2 nabijheid: hier in de ~

Zelf dacht ik dat het verschil misschien is dat een wijk 'officiëel' is, dwz duidelijke grenzen heeft, terwijl het bij een buurt vaak wat onduidelijker is. In Amsterdam heb je bijvoorbeeld de Kinkerbuurt en de Staatsliedenbuurt, maar ik weet niet precies of dat "officiële" buurten zijn, als je begrijpt wat ik bedoel..


----------



## Chimel

Maar zou je bv zeggen: "Ons huis is gelegen in een rustige buurt" of "... wijk"?


----------



## Suehil

Het zou allebei kunnen.  Denk aan 'voisinage' voor 'buurt' en 'quartier' voor 'wijk'.


----------



## Lopes

Chimel said:


> Maar zou je bv zeggen: "Ons huis is gelegen in een rustige buurt" of "... wijk"?



Ja dat ligt er dus aan wat je precies wil zeggen.. 

http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buurt

In tegenstelling tot een wijk heeft een "buurt" meestal geen officiële status, de wijkindeling van een bebouwde kom staat beschreven in een gemeentelijke verordening terwijl een buurt alleen bestaat omdat een bepaald gebied in de volksmond zo genoemd wordt. Eindhoven kent wel een onderverdeling van de wijken die uit meerdere buurten bestaan.


 Soms komt een buurt overeen met een wijk, maar het kan ook voorkomen dat er in één wijk meerdere buurten zijn. In sommige gevallen komt het ook voor dat een buurt (gedeelten van) meerdere wijken omvat, zoals het geval is bij de Nijmeegse buurt Waterkwartier. Die buurt ligt gedeeltelijk in de wijk Hees en gedeeltelijk in de wijk Biezen.


----------



## Joannes

Ik denk dat het erop neerkomt dat *wijk* een specifiekere betekenis heeft dan *buurt*. Een *wijk* is volgens mij altijd _stedelijk_, relatief _klein_: kleiner dan een gemeente, en het kan zoals Lopes zegt een _officiële status_ hebben: een *wijkagent* bvb. kan aan een bepaalde wijk toegewezen zijn (anderzijds kan ook een *buurtwerker* een wijk toegewezen krijgen maar dat is het punt niet ). Een *buurt* is relatiever volgens mij. Het kan nog kleiner zijn dan een wijk: je kan met *de mensen van de buurt* verwijzen naar de mensen die op het pleintje wonen waar jij woont. Maar evengoed kan je zeggen *in de buurt van Antwerpen*.

Het onderscheid tussen *quartier* en *environs* in het Frans is gelijkaardig volgens mij, alleen zal *quartier* een ruimer gebruik hebben (je zegt bvb. *rosse buurt* voor *quartier chaud*, of *stationsbuurt* waar je in het Frans *quartier de la gare* zou zeggen, denk ik.)

In het algemeen denk ik dat *wijk* in het Nederlands bijlange na niet zoveel gebruikt wordt als *buurt*.


----------



## Chimel

Ok bedankt, het begint wat duidelijker te worden.  Dus samengevat:
- "buurt" is gebruikelijker, minder officieel maar meer "affectief"
- in veel gevallen kun je beide woorden gebruiken, alleen maar is de connotatie wat anders

Voor alle duidelijkheid: ik denk niet dat het Frans "voisinage" (Suehil) of "environs" (Joannes) meestal overeenkomt met "buurt", maar eerder met "omgeving". Eigenlijk is het "quartier" voor beide woorden, daar is er blijkbaar een nuance die wij in het Frans niet maken.


----------



## Joannes

Ja, wellicht, maar wat betreft dit:


Chimel said:


> - in veel gevallen kun je beide woorden gebruiken, alleen maar is de connotatie wat anders


Ik denk dat je bijna altijd *buurt* kan zeggen ipv *wijk*, maar véél minder omgekeerd, je zou *wijk* enkel _niet_ kunnen vervangen door *buurt* wanneer de 'officiële geografische entiteit' bedoeld wordt.. *Buurt* door *wijk* vervangen zou in veel gevallen raar klinken.

Mijn indruk.


----------



## Lopes

Joannes said:


> *Buurt* door *wijk* vervangen zou in veel gevallen raar klinken.
> 
> Mijn indruk.


 
Hmm, ook als je de uitdrukking "in de buurt" niet mee telt? Ik denk dat het ook wel uitmaakt tegen wie je het hebt.. Het lijkt mij namelijk dat iets alleen vreemd klinkt als je _weet_ dat het niet over de wijk gaat, maar over de buurt.. 
Druk ik me zo goed uit?


----------



## Joannes

Lopes said:


> Hmm, ook als je de uitdrukking "in de buurt" niet mee telt? Ik denk dat het ook wel uitmaakt tegen wie je het hebt.. Het lijkt mij namelijk dat iets alleen vreemd klinkt als je _weet_ dat het niet over de wijk gaat, maar over de buurt..
> Druk ik me zo goed uit?


Misschien niet want ik weet niet zeker wat je bedoelt. 

Enfin, het kan ook aan mij liggen hoor; ik gebruik *wijk* eigenlijk bijna niet, en als ik het gebruik in te specifieke gevallen om nog synoniem te zijn met *buurt* wellicht. (En als dat voor jou en de anderen hetzelfde is dan is de conclusie voor de anderstaligen duidelijk: zeg maar lekker *buurt* en als het dan echt 'ns *wijk* moet zijn, dan hoor je het wel .)


----------



## Chimel

Misschien komt dat gevoel (dat _buurt_ veel gebruikelijker is dan _wijk_) ook omdat _buurt_ een veel ruimere betekenis heeft en nu in allerlei "moderne" uitdrukkingen wordt gebruikt. Bij _buurtdiensten_ bv gaat het eigenlijk om lokale diensten, die veel verder kunnen gaan dan de buurt (of de wijk... ) zelf. In het Frans spreken we trouwens van _services locaux_ of _services de proximité_. Hetzelfde voor buurtwerking enz.

Misschien wil Lopes dus zeggen: als je het nu écht over een "quartier" hebt (= enkele straten die een, soms subjectief, geheel vormen), dan is _wijk_ toch even gebruikelijk als _buurt_.

Bv als de bewoners van zo'n "quartier" samenkomen, is dat een wijkcomité of een buurtcomité?


----------



## Lopes

Laat ik het zo zeggen: omdat buurt en wijk kennelijk bijna synoniemen voor elkaar zijn kan het maar in heel specifieke gevallen zo zijn dat het een gebruikt wordt terwijl het ander op zijn plaats is.. Zo duidelijker?  



Chimel said:


> Bv als de bewoners van zo'n "quartier" samenkomen, is dat een wijkcomité of een buurtcomité?



Zeg, stel jij eens niet zulke moeilijke vragen!  
Ik hou het op buurtcomité bij deze.. Maar het is bijvoorbeeld wél wijkagent.. Dus dat verschilt denk ik


----------

